# كيفية عمل tube punching machine



## marid (30 مايو 2010)

اود من الاخوة اي معلومات عن هذه الماكينة tube punching machine 
و هذا الفيديو للتوضيح 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-tEHuXHypM
و ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## همس الغدير (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخوووووي


----------

